# What colour do you think he will be?



## boxer (Feb 20, 2009)

My friends welsh pony had a colt 2 days ago. He is a very strange mousy colour, a few people have said he might turn black which would be really cool but he could also be bay. His mum is bay (red carrier) and so is his sire who is a connemara, when I did the colour calculator he had 70% chance bay, 20% chestnut and 5% black. His colour looks dun or buckskin but there is genetically no way he can be those colours.

Here is a pic of him at 5 hours old


----------



## Chiilaa (Aug 12, 2010)

I am going to guess bay. However, I know a place with lots of people far more expert than me where you could post his pic and they could probably tell you a heck of a lot more lol. 

Equine-Color.info • Index page


----------



## Eolith (Sep 30, 2007)

I'm not an expert either, but he looks like he'll be a bay to me too. Whatever color he is, he's absolutely adorable!


----------



## loveBradforever (Oct 6, 2010)

he might be a bay, but what if his color stayed the same? i think he would look handsome.


----------



## lilruffian (Jun 28, 2010)

Oh i wish i could upload pics of my friend's bf's filly when she was born. Her dam was a bay & her sire black & she came out looking almost identical in color to this guy (even the facial markings are the same!). 
They werent sure what color she'd be either, & she ended up being a strawberry roan with a dark grey mane & tail.
This guy could very well be a bay, maybe possibly with some roaning... it's always fun to watch weird colors like this shed out! I'm just taking into account all the white in his coat, as well as his tail. 
Keep us posted!


----------



## NdAppy (Apr 8, 2009)

lilruffian said:


> Oh i wish i could upload pics of my friend's bf's filly when she was born. Her dam was a bay & her sire black & she came out looking almost identical in color to this guy (even the facial markings are the same!).
> They werent sure what color she'd be either, & she ended up being a strawberry roan with a dark grey mane & tail.
> This guy could very well be a bay, maybe possibly with some roaning... it's always fun to watch weird colors like this shed out! I'm just taking into account all the white in his coat, as well as his tail.
> Keep us posted!


Hmm Well you can't have a roan without a roan parent...

OP - the foal looks like a black to me. Most blacks are born mousy colored.


----------



## boxer (Feb 20, 2009)

Thanks for all your thoughts, he certainly is a mystery! Which is why he has been called "Smoke and Mirrors" AKA Smokey  I can't wait til he sheds out in a few months and we can see what he will be.


----------



## ilovesonya (Oct 12, 2009)

I'm going with black. I know 4 foals that were born just this year, and all turned out bay, but none of them looked close to that little guy. Now I do know a belgain/clyde that was born the same silvery/mouse gray that colt is, and he turned out jet black.


----------



## smrobs (Jul 30, 2008)

I am also going to vote for bay though he may surprise us all. One of my guys was born a sort of smokey color and he shed out black, but he didn't have the color variation like what your guy does. He was the same smoke color all over.


----------



## dee (Jul 30, 2009)

My filly was born 06/28/10. Her dam was a grulla (black dun) and her sire was a chestnut paint. Rain (the filly) is definitely a bay. She was born with light colored legs that shed off black.

Birthday:









Two weeks ago:








Goodness look how dark her face is getting! (That's a yearling halter on her - she has a HUGE head!)


----------



## boxer (Feb 20, 2009)

Rain is growing so much  We know he will definitely have 4 white socks as all his hooves are yellow and the colour of them is quite distinguishable from the other mousy colour on his legs now that he is a couple of days old. I don't mind what colour he is, bay is my favourite colour anyway (especially with lots of bling) but would be really cool if he went black just because it will be fun to see such a dramatic change of colour


----------



## Caitlinpalomino (Nov 16, 2010)

_*cuteeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee*_


----------



## dee (Jul 30, 2009)

He's definitely going to be a flashy keeper, no matter what! You'll have to take lots of pix as he grows to document his color changes...


----------



## crimson88 (Aug 29, 2009)

I say black


----------



## TheLastUnicorn (Jun 11, 2010)

Pretty sure he'll be black. That mousy/grey foal coat almost always sheds into black. 

Most bays are born with a pretty decided "red" cast to their foal coat, even the dark bays.


----------



## lilruffian (Jun 28, 2010)

NdAppy said:


> Hmm Well you can't have a roan without a roan parent...
> 
> OP - the foal looks like a black to me. Most blacks are born mousy colored.


 Well then thats odd because the filly i spoke of's parents definitely weren't roan in any form & she certainly is..


----------



## TheLastUnicorn (Jun 11, 2010)

Possibly a different white gene causing the roaning in said filly. Sabino can cause some very "roany" horses, as can Rabicano.... but neither are real roan.


----------



## NdAppy (Apr 8, 2009)

Just want I was going to say TheLastUnicorn.


----------



## Plains Drifter (Aug 4, 2009)

Don't know what color he'll shed into, but I wanted to say I think he's gorgeous and hope you'll post more pictures as he matures.


----------



## QOS (Dec 8, 2008)

He is precious!!!

I don't think he will be bay. The only three foals I have ever owned were all bay (one from my chocolate silver dilute shetland pony and the other two from my bay mare) and they were no where near that color when born. They were reddish colored with buff colored legs that shed out to black. Their manes and tails were fuzzy black with buff in it. 

He is cute - can't wait to see his color changing!


----------



## boxer (Feb 20, 2009)

Here's is an update of Smokey (smoke and mirrors), still no idea what colour he will be. 2.5 weeks old now. The last one shows his very cheeky, energetic nature lol.


----------



## cloudkisser (Jul 19, 2010)

he kinda looks like a dunn to me. can't see a stripe but my friend had a dunn paint and he looked a lot like this. Or maybe buckskin? Imma newby but that would be my guess.


----------



## boxer (Feb 20, 2009)

he certainly does look like it but if you read my first post in the thread you will see that there is no way he can be a dilute of any sort (unless he is a mutant lol). I can't wait til he sheds his foal coat an we find out what colour he is


----------



## ArabianHorse (Dec 14, 2010)

He is so cute! I love his colour. When i see him i remember of a horse i was riding but he died. And i love the first pic it looks like a pro photo! )


----------



## NdAppy (Apr 8, 2009)

Still saying he is black.  Foal coats tend to get sunburnt pretty easily.


----------



## Jacksmama (Jan 27, 2010)

Wow, that's a toughy! He has black ears, and looks like black around the eyes, but I can't really tell if he has a black muzzle because of all the white. He has a lot of white in his tail, but a lot of foals have white in their tails and gradually lose it, my Jack did. Looks like he is going to have a lot of white on his legs too, which makes it harder to say bay or black. How dark are the parents? He doesn't look quite the right buff color to be black(IME anyway) but the color isn't quite right for bay either. I'm stumped!


----------



## ArabianHorse (Dec 14, 2010)

Maybe he will be like dark brown?


----------



## Lakotababii (Nov 28, 2010)

I once knew of a little colt for sale, he was out of a bay qh stud and a black qh mare. He was a palomino!! Turns out his dam was a smokey black, they just never had her DNA tested so they had no idea that she carried the dilute gene. And it was weird, it was like her great granddam that was a dilute, it had been passed down through a bunch of "black" horses that were actually smokey blacks. Rare, yes, but it could happen


----------

